# It's been a while!- Critique



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you are very very good! Were you coming to a halt after each jump for any particular reason? Just curious


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

What a lovely horse! Just keep practicing... It will all come back.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got nothin'. Maybe sitting down a hair soon after the fences, but you're form is very good. I'd love to borrow it sometime.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not too good with critiquing over fences, but I'll critique the flat.

I would say to get your hands out of your lap more. You also seem to have a slouched back, try bringing your shoulders back, or poke your rib cage out..also at the canter you seemed to be a little tense and were pumping most of the time. Try to relax and just go with the movement. 

Your horse is adorable, and good luck to both of you. Hope I helped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You're a very nice rider, with a super-cute horse!! Your jump position is lovely! I do have a few small things for the flat -
- You pump a bit too much at the canter. Think about sitting really tall, arching your back, and just following with your hips. Try to think about keeping your shoulders more still and back, and just gently rock with your hips.
- Arch your back! Put your shoulders back, and act like someone is pulling you up by your head, stretching up.
- Really sink your weight in your heels. You can see the stirrup moving back and forth quite a bit - a result of not stickin those heels to the floor 
- Lastly, keep your hands a tiny bit more together, and more quiet.

Other than those tiny tweaks, very nice riding!!


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not an English rider in anyway, but I'll give it a shot, and correct me if I'm wrong.
Your posting trot looks to forced, I guess you could put it. Like your pushing your hips forward too hard/fast. Your horse looks like it has a nice slow trot, try to slow down your posting and make it fluent with the horse, and a little bit smoother.
The sitting trot looks amazing!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually try not to disagree about anything on a critique thread, but I disagree about arching my back. Arching your back does nothing... putting your shoulders back I totally agree with though! 

I have a pretty loud body at the canter, which I think is a result of my trying so hard to keep a steady leg and sit instead of flop. The saddle is also too small for me, but we've been saddle searching and currently I'm riding in my coaches saddle. 
Anyway, Any suggestions on how to work on that? Stirrupless maybe? 

As for posting trot, it doesn't really feel forced, but I feel more like I'm letting his trot carry my hips forward. Although that's just what I feel, I may be missing something haha. 

Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I also disagree about arching your back. When I did Western Pleasure I was told to arch it and suck in and push up with my stomach for i was completely upright, no arch or hunch. 
Your a great rider by the way!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Arching your back is incredibly bad for your spine, it puts unnecessary strain on it.


----------



## lacey123 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with not arching your back and sticking out your rib cage. This will cause you to almost perch and be completly ineffective with your seat. I am not sure what your plans are with this horse, but in general it looks like he has a great frame, is moving forward and is responsive to your aids. There are 2 pet peeves of mine 1 is aching your back and 2 is putting so much weight in your heels you almost pop your self out of the saddle. Driving your heels down to the ground on the flat is incorrect. It does not allow you to ride with a relaxed ankle and there for you can not use your seat and legs to influence the horse. Your heels look perfect where they are. The only thing I would recommend is to lift your hands so that the bit works on the side of the horses mouth more and not the bars. Really lovely though! Great Job!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the critique! In the past month and a half I've been working a lot on holding a steady outside rein since it's so important. I think this has caused me to fall into the habit of holding my hands a little bit low since I try to use the edge of my saddle in order to maintain my outside rein.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Carry more weight in your elbows and you don't need to rise that far off the saddle

A good leg work out is to rise hardly off the saddle especially if you have a horse with a mahoosive stride- doing this for ages is MAJOR leg pain!!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

How do you carry more weight in your elbows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

You're cocking your wrists, I do the same thing.
At the sitting trot, you're slouching a bit, but he looks pretty bouncy, it's hard to sit straight up when they're bouncy.
Your toes are pointing out, your heels could bump him.
At the canter it looks like you're REALLY pushing him with your hips. If you're actually pushing him forward that's fine, but otherwise try to stay a little more still or get into a half seat

we have the exact same habits! hahah


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Slouching is kinda my way of making up for the fact that the saddle is too small, I think it's the same at the canter. When I canter it looks like I'm pushing him forward with my seat, which I am, but it's not what I'm trying to achieve. I'm trying to sit the canter without bouncing/flopping while also trying to keep a steady leg. Also, I've been told it's okay to have a slight angle to your toes as long as it isn't like a full on 90 degree angle. 

In my last lesson on Tuesday we began talking more about how my seat works with Cal. I find it really hard to stay in a lighter seat without hitting his back, if that makes any sense. I think I've tried to develop short cuts around my bad habits.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! It was hard for.me.too, but i.i just kept working at it and it kinda clicked. Just more muscle i guess?
You still look very good.though, i mean to say before that your legs hardly move. That's awesome hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

basically bend your elbows and mentally put more weight in them, if that makes ANY sense what so ever


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching your video. What breed is your horse?


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Ladyneigh:when I imagine myself doing that I think of slouching. Not really sure how to accomplish what you mean.

And thanks ladybugsgirl! He's a thoroughbred 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

When I say 'arch your back,' I don't think I'm saying what I think everyone thinks I'm saying... I pretty much mean pull your shoulders back - It's just that when my trainers say 'arch,' they mean 'shoulders,' so that's how I put it here  I don't mean like take your spine and make it all funky... I think you should sit up straight, though!

And as for the heels down issue, I say don't hurt your ankles, and not neccasarally bend too much, just think about relaxing and sinking your weight into your heels, so that you almost mesh with the saddle.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I get what you mean. I think that shoulders back is a more correct way to put it rather than arch your back, but I understand


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

your arms should be separate from your body and not effect your back

aummm I feel like someone meditating with flowers in their hair

aaaaauuuummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

You have an awesome seat. I love how you are soft after the jump and then go back to a full seat. You leg is nice, maybe you can put more weight in your heel and release a little bit more, but other than that you two look amazing!


----------

